# Raw Specialized Tarmac SL2



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

iPhone photo quality, but you get the idea


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Very cool bikes... Yours?


----------



## lnd (Jan 3, 2005)

Very nice! Quick ? - did you need any adaptor to run the Si SRM crankset with the SL2 BB opening, or can you simply slide the Si crank spindle through the existing bearings? Looks like the SRM body is a 130 bcd, since you're able to run the S-works rings. For some reason the SRM model adapted to work with the S-works crankset was made with a 135 bcd, so you could not run S-works or DA rings.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

MaddSkillz said:


> Very cool bikes... Yours?


Is mine.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

lnd said:


> Very nice! Quick ? - did you need any adaptor to run the Si SRM crankset with the SL2 BB opening, or can you simply slide the Si crank spindle through the existing bearings? Looks like the SRM body is a 130 bcd, since you're able to run the S-works rings. For some reason the SRM model adapted to work with the S-works crankset was made with a 135 bcd, so you could not run S-works or DA rings.


I think you need to run the SRM specific spindle- we ordered it directly from C-Dale. The first S-work crankset (the wired one) was made for a team running Campy, hence the 135 BCD (that's what Colorado told me).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike, Coolhand - congrats! Love the (understated) paint scheme.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Very nice. Take a better picture when you can - that bike deserves it. But for now, the iPhone photo is good enough. What crank arms are on the bike - is that one of those SRM type outfits?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

NealH said:


> Very nice. Take a better picture when you can - that bike deserves it. But for now, the iPhone photo is good enough. What crank arms are on the bike - is that one of those SRM type outfits?


Yes, its is the SRM Hollowgram Si BB30 (made for Cannondale) with the S-works chainrings.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

Maybe I'm losing track, but didn't you get that bike last summer? Or is this Another one?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

cartmaniac said:


> Maybe I'm losing track, but didn't you get that bike last summer? Or is this Another one?


Same frame; new stuff on it. The Strikes especially.


----------

